# Updated pics of the twins



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Harlan went home Sunday afternoon.









Sawyer is breathing on his own as of Sunday!! He also finally got to cuddle his mommy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...they are too cute....glad things are looking up!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet! So glad they are doing so well!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrads! 


One of my sons and his wife are expecting twins any day now.

Grandma is so excited!
With some digging my sister found out our great- great-grandmother on my father's side had three sets of twins in a row!

My daughter in laws mom also did some digging and her side of the family has three sets of twins over three generations but not hers.

So, this son and his wife were given a double whammy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Glad they are improving!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how sweet!! I thought I was opening a thread to see little goat pictures. People babies are even more fun to gaze at.  Congratulations on the double blessings and I pray that they grow strong and tall.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Twins run in both sides of my family, more so on my moms side.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh good! I'm so glad they are doing well! :thumbup:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sawyer's feeding tube was removed last night and he is nursing and eating from a bottle now. He is expected to join his brother Harlan at home tomorrow or the next day


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe how precious! And congrats!! Sending prayers.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is too awesome!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Woohoo! They did a car seat test for Sawyer tonight! One step closer!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what is a car seat test? I don't have kids, so I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's when they make sure the baby can fit in the car seat safely and securely. When I had my boys, they had us bring the carseat in the hospital, hook the baby up, they checked it, then we could leave with the baby in the carseat.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sammy, I just saw your other thread. Congratulations Aunt Sammy. They are beautiful babies and really pretty darn big for twins.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sawyers hair is so thick and handsome!!!! How big were they?? They don't look all that small. We have twins heavy on my dads side . My great uncles were twins and their sister lost twin boys but then her daughter had twin girls and my sister had twin boys last year.....and I missed that bullet lol. 
But they are very cute and now I have to go chant that I'm all done having babies


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful ! So many CONGRATULATIONS


----------

